# Lucky alive and well !



## Airframes (Dec 4, 2011)

Just letting you all know I have been in touch with Jan a few times over the last couple of days, and he is still alive, and cursing in Swettish over complex modelling projects and lack of Internet !
He's still waiting to get his Internet service properly sorted, and I believe has given the service provider the benefit of some obscure Swedish phrases!
No doubt though, that the local Glaswegian watering holes have seen an up-turn in their economy, and mothers far and wide are nervous for the well-being of their daughters!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 4, 2011)

Hoorah and we miss him!!!

Now, where's my Guinness?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## imalko (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2011)

Maybe it is the time for changing the Internet and service provider. Terry, please give my best to Jan.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 4, 2011)

Maybe its time to sell the stash and pay the bill


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hah!!! Well done!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 4, 2011)

Was wondering where he was.


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 4, 2011)

Airframes said:


> ...and mothers far and wide are nervous for the well-being of their daughters!



...and farmers, their sheep. 

Just kiddin. Glad to hear he's ...er...okay! All modeling and no 'Net make Lucky a dull boy!"


----------



## mikewint (Dec 4, 2011)

Lucky?? Whose Lucky?? was he gone?


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 5, 2011)

A good news. Thanks Terry!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 5, 2011)

We may miss him but Guinness certainly don't..........have you seen their share price lately!!!


----------



## mikewint (Dec 5, 2011)

As the search for the missing "Lucky" continues Weeping female "friends" had to be returned to the farm by the cart load


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2011)

pbfoot said:


> Maybe its time to sell the stash and pay the bill


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 5, 2011)

@Mike:


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 6, 2011)

Get your @ss back soon Jan....


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2011)

Quick message from the man himself - he appreciates your comments (relayed from me) and sends his regards, and hopes to be back soon. 
Oh, and he's started another couple of models, scheduled to be finished around ... er ... hmm, probably when Guinness is outlawed!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 6, 2011)

Airframes said:


> when Guinness is outlawed!!



Whoa, there are some things one does not kid about!


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 7, 2011)

Good to see he is still doing well.....


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 7, 2011)

Dang. At this stage of "Without Internet", I think I'd be reduced to a quivering mass huddled in the corner, drooling and gibbering softly to myself. I'm impressed Lucky is still able to communicate!!!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 7, 2011)

I think he's standing at an ATM wonderng why he can't 'like' Terry's post.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 7, 2011)

Good to know he is still staggering around the local pubs, pinching the barmaids and annoying the other customers.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 7, 2011)

RA, you've just described Jan's normal state! As for 'communicate', have you ever heard a Swede speak with a Glaswegian accent?!!!
It's like the Muppet Show's Swedish Chef impersonating Billy Connolly - on a bad day!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 7, 2011)

Airframes said:


> RA, you've just described Jan's normal state! As for 'communicate', have you ever heard a Swede speak with a Glaswegian accent?!!!
> It's like the Muppet Show's Swedish Chef impersonating Billy Connolly - on a bad day!!



Wow....trying to visualize that, my braincell just blue-screen'd and rebooted.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 7, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> Whoa, there are some things one does not kid about!



I'm with ya there David!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 9, 2011)

Airframes said:


> RA, you've just described Jan's normal state! As for 'communicate', have you ever heard a Swede speak with a Glaswegian accent?!!!
> It's like the Muppet Show's Swedish Chef impersonating Billy Connolly - on a bad day!!



LMAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2011)

from here too...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2011)

RabidAlien said:


> ..... my braincell just blue-screen'd and rebooted.



Just one only?.... Oh boy...


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 13, 2011)

Only got the one.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 13, 2011)

I thought that's all we all had.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 14, 2011)

Just had a warning from the Swettish chap. He's going to come down from Scotland to visit me after New year, on his way to London.
Oh dear! This could get messy !!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 14, 2011)

Hide the beer, liquor, women, and sheep!!!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 14, 2011)

Have you alerted the local RSPCA?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 14, 2011)

No, but I've warned my local pub, and asked my Doctor for some special medication for Jan. Afterall, he hasn't seen the Hippocroccofrogs in this town yet - he's in for a shock !!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 14, 2011)

He'll just have to drink more


----------



## Airframes (Dec 14, 2011)

It certainly helps !!


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 14, 2011)

Airframes said:


> No, but I've warned my local pub, and asked my Doctor for some special medication for Jan. Afterall, he hasn't seen the Hippocroccofrogs in this town yet - he's in for a shock !!



Wait....the lassies, or the planes?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 15, 2011)

What passes for women - ish !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 15, 2011)

Hmmm. That bad huuh?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 16, 2011)

Worse mate !!!


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 16, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Worse mate !!!


Well buy him a wig and its all sorted


----------



## Airframes (Dec 16, 2011)

It would need a lot more than a wig Neil !


----------



## mikewint (Dec 16, 2011)

Terry, not to hijack the thread but are all of you suriving the storms hitting the UK?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes Mike. It's not too bad here, just a bit of snow so far. But it's that wet, thin sticky stuff - lethal to walk on,


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 16, 2011)

Send some this way, I love the stuff!


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 16, 2011)

Ditto....the wife's always fussing about not having a white Christmas. In Texas. .....like I can do anything about that. *snort*


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 16, 2011)

Sorry about your luck RA, we've already had a little here.


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 17, 2011)

Heck, this past week its been cold, drizzly, and dreary. I LOVE THIS WEATHER!!! Now, just need a bunch of snow-capped mountains rising above the evergreen forests. *sigh* Man, I miss living up in Washington State...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2011)

You're greatest bunch of outcasts, misfits or whatever you wanna call it, that's ever left their footprints on this planet! Not gonna mention where I am or what I do.....
Hey Terry, your hangar will be base camp for a week old bean! pmsl!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2011)

Jolly good to see you back old chap!
A week!?! Oh dear, my liver (or wallet) can't take that!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2011)

Not to worry old bean, I'll behave......sonewhat! lol!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2011)

Yeah, and Spitfires are giving free rides on Boxing day !!


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 24, 2011)

so which one gets to wear the wig


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2011)

Jan - he needs all the help he can get!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 24, 2011)

pbfoot said:


> so which one gets to wear the wig



Ohhhh, please please PLEASE don't tell me there's leiderhosen involed!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2011)

I'll wear the wig, if your wear the skirt! lmao!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 24, 2011)

TMI!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 24, 2011)

I see we've started celebrating Festivus early this year!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## mikewint (Dec 26, 2011)

And a dashing figure he cuts, if he'd just stop raising his skirt for everyone


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 26, 2011)

A leather kilt? Dam I could have been a punk piper!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 26, 2011)

Mike, you've scarred me for life again man.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey, it's Lucky with the Lederskirten. I just call 'em as I see 'em


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 27, 2011)

Run away !


----------



## Njaco (Dec 27, 2011)

oh, the sweat......the sweat.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey troops, still around.....


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2012)

Anything new about the leather kilt?  It might be a nice alternative for all who lost their ....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 7, 2012)

No! No! don't say anything.....


----------



## Airframes (Jan 7, 2012)

Aargh !!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 7, 2012)

Meanwhile, back in Scottanavia .... Oh no! Not the burning and pillaging? Ah! Sorry, that was your neighbours - do have a sherry!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 7, 2012)

I really did not need that visual fellas!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 7, 2012)

You should have known better than to visit this thread then.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 8, 2012)

Its like a car accident. You don't want to look but.........


----------



## Readie (Jan 8, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> Hey troops, still around.....


Pilot,
You are on report for being AWOL and missing the 'big push'...it was a splendid day, the whizz of bullets, Castrol oil in your eye, the do you mind if I don'ts...
and watching Strangely Brown catch a packet sausage side.
PO Read DFC Bar.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> No! No! don't say anything.....



I have thought about money. Usually a wallet in a pocket is used for carrying. But Scotsmen can use the leather one for better protection or something like that.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 9, 2012)

Well, that last picture makes me think being blind ain't such a bad thing!
Somethings rotten in Denmark, or Glasgow, or Sweden, or, well everywhere, it's just rotten I tell you.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 10, 2012)

I think it's just rotten here. Hopefully it won't spread...........far.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## mikewint (Jan 13, 2012)

ABW, that is the exact reason WHY you don't dare lift the that leather front flap on Lucky's Lederskirten


----------



## Njaco (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks Mike. Now I have to rub my eyeballs on tree bark to get that image out of my head!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 14, 2012)

Mike, I have no intention of doing anything of the sort. And I'll have to join Chris now.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Still popping in to show my pretty face fellas....
Still no internet but on my mobile, which cost a fortune...
Working on it though!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 16, 2012)

It lives!
"Igor, hold it still whilst I do the final implant."
"What is it master?"
"A simple incision to remove the Guinness meter ....oh, b*ll*cks!" "Stop him Igor, stop him, quickly ...."


----------



## Njaco (Jan 17, 2012)

It said what on the bottle???

Abbie Normal!


----------



## mikewint (Jan 17, 2012)

Lucky: "Look at the new packaging that Guinness is using."


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2012)




----------

